# Self Portrait



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay - here it goes...

I finished this self portrait earlier this week. I wanted to do something different, so I painted what I think I would look like as a vampire.

The colors are distorted, slightly. It looked a lot less blue hanging on the wall. Critique welcome!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I really love the hood. I also love the way you worked with the light on the face. Did I mention that I really love the hood?  Good work. Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, killmaven. I was actually patient this time - there's at least 10 glazes (glazing liquid and quin crimson) on the hood.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm with Killmaven, I like the hood and the play of light on the face. Well done ;-) I'm too scared to attempt to paint anything resembling a person...lol.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! great job on the hair.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

I was terrified of the hair. I thought for sure I was going to mess it up, bad. Hair has always been a tough one for me. Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------

